# Viffa tweets in oem pillar Pods



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

I will be doing this soon too. Wish I could see the pics. Says they are broken? I'm still in the reading all I can and getting an install kit. Was gonna buy the mini dsp tonight but not sure which plug in to buy. Subscribed.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Meppitech said:


> I will be doing this soon too. Wish I could see the pics. Says they are broken? I'm still in the reading all I can and getting an install kit. Was gonna buy the mini dsp tonight but not sure which plug in to buy. Subscribed.


Not sure why you can't view the pictures. You want the 2 way advanced plug in. The plug in is just software needed to run the DSP, it's not an actual physical part. Maybe xtreme will chime in and explain. Although it has been explained in the 2 SQ threads.


----------



## Meppitech (Jul 31, 2018)

Now that I know what I'm looking for I see it right in the beginning of the SQ v2 thread. Thanks. Mini-dsp ordered. Thanks


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

So I redid this with a new A pillar as I kinda made a mess of the original. My original plan was to drill more holes in the grille, to allow less sound restriction, thinking that the speaker would be sitting much deeper and sound would be more blocked. Drilling more holes leaves a messy looking speaker grill.






This pillar could still be used but would need to have the grill covered to look respectable. It looks a lot worse in person. I opted to use a replacement OEM pillar. They're not very expensive. So cutting the speaker baffle down to size and a little sanding of the inner surface of the speaker pod is not much labor at all. Plastic doesn't like to sand well as it melts and moves around. Patience here is a virtue. Here's the final speaker install pics. The speaker fits nice and snug and I glued the edges in 3 spots with some 3M heavy drip seam sealer for a long term permanent install. 

Here is the OEM ring with the inside surface sanded for clearance. Used the drum sander attachment for this. Note I did not remove the speaker depth stops. 









The final permanent fit. 













Hopefully a stellar sounding stealthy performance will be achieved.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

nice! I'm in the middle of an audio build as well. I went with custom sail pods though.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

Those custom sail pods, are they for the A pillars or mirror covers? They kind of look like they may be replacements for the mirror covers. Either way will require a different DSP tune. What drivers are going in them?


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

grtpumpkin said:


> Those custom sail pods, are they for the A pillars or mirror covers? They kind of look like they may be replacements for the mirror covers. Either way will require a different DSP tune. What drivers are going in them?


They're for the mirror cover things on the door. Will hold some Ampere Audio Dream Series tweets. They werent my first choice but I got a killer deal for the pods and components. Original plan was to get Morel components but this will do for a budget build. I have a hilux dsp and director controller that I'll eventually install as well.


----------

